# Western Field Model 720B EHM 30-06 Info Needed



## dewitt88 (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't seem to find much info on this gun at all. I am trying to find what its worth, etc. I am not realy finding anything on the rifle what so ever. I found one at a good price but really wanted to know more about it.

Anyone know anything?

Thanks


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Western Field was a brand name for Montgomery Wards. I believe they quit selling firearms in 68 after the gun control act made it where they could not be ordered from a catalog, or maybe later in the early 70s. Iver Johnson also used the name. Collector value is not much. Its based on a mauser 98 action.


----------

